# camisola interior



## Outsider

Que nome dão a esta peça de vestuário? (Não liguem ao caramelo que a tem vestida. ) 
Gostava de ter o maior número de respostas diferentes, por favor.


----------



## souquemsabess

Boa tarde,. Outsider. Fiquei sem saber se pretende a tradução da peça em questão ou se é conhecida por outro nome...


----------



## Outsider

Era saber se há outros nomes. E tinha-me esquecido de juntar a imagem.


----------



## Vanda

Eu chamo de camiseta machão.


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Que nome dão a esta peça de vestuário? (Não liguem ao caramelo que a tem vestida. )
> Gostava de ter o maior número de respostas diferentes, por favor.



Para mim isso é uma camisola (interior) de alças.


----------



## Alandria

Camiseta Regata ou simplesmente "regata".


----------



## MOC

Eu chamo-lhe camisola de manga à cava. (manga à cava for short)


----------



## David 21

Aqui no sul do Brasil é uma "camiseta", muito útil sob uma camisa no inverno...


----------



## Odinh

Por aqui o mais comum é 'camiseta', mas também se ouve 'camiseta regata', 'regata', 'camisa de manga cavada' e 'camisa mamãe sou forte'.


----------



## olivinha

Camiseta sem manga.
(Em inglês, há um nome horrível para este tipo de camiseta: _wife beater/wifebeater_.  Pior que camiseta-mamãe-sou-forte. :b )
O


----------



## a_catarina

Eu digo camisola de interior, poque todos os homens que conheço apenas a usam como peça de roupa interiror. No entanto se estiver a falar de alguém que a usa como uma peça de vestuário para sair à rua, digo camisola (blusa, t-shirt...o que sair na altura) de alças.

Olivinha, quando olhei para a imagem a primeira palavra que me veio à mente foi precisamente _wifebeater_. É, realmente, um nome horrível para dar a uma peça de roupa.


----------



## MOC

Eu chamo camisola interior a outra coisa. Aquelas camisolas de manga comprida, apertadas, super quentes, com um tecido absolutamente desconfortável que só usam pessoas extremamente friorentas. (Esta descrição parece uma acumulação de defeitos e não de características mas é assim que a vejo) 

Camisolas de manga à cava vejo bastante sem ser interiores, isto é, sem nada por cima, embora eu não use.

 'camisa mamãe sou forte'. <- Esta foi a que gostei mais.


----------



## Vanda

A camisa 'mamãe sou forte' substitui a antes chamada camiseta 'machão' em alguns lugares!


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> A *camisa 'mamãe sou forte' *substitui a antes chamada *camiseta 'machão'* em alguns lugares!



Cada vez gosto mais do português do Brasil. Só mesmo vocês pra pensarem em nomes tão engraçados!


----------



## MOC

O que tem mais piada é que eu achava que isso tinha sido o Odinh a gozar com a camisola, mas depois testei no Google e ainda há 74 referências a essa expressão.


----------



## olivinha

MOC said:


> O que tem mais piada é que eu achava que isso tinha sido o Odinh a gozar com a camisola, mas depois testei no Google e ainda há 74 referências a essa expressão.


Esta expressão tem inclusive a variante _camiseta mamãe quero ser forte_.
O


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Vanda said:


> Eu chamo de camiseta machão.


 
hehehehe que engraçado acho heheheheh machao! Eu uso muito camiseta, em espanhol também é a mais usada!

cumprimentos.


----------

